# QSI into Genesis ?



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone installed a QSI w/wo G-wire for either track or battery power? I will start this install in a few days. Hearing of prior experience could save me some mistakes or from doing it the hard way. 

Thanks,

Jim Carter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the motor blocks have 4 pins, RJ did one on his superfriends LGB train, drop him a line... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Genesis by LGB has the same blocks as the F7 and there are 4 wires. 

The 2 outer leads are the motor, inner 2 leads are the track, standard LGB wiring.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

They are real easy to convert to dcc. Just plug and play no need to take the body apart or replace the excellent electronics. Here is a phase 5 with a qsi magnum chip add. all you need is a 2" speaker to complete the setup screw holes and baffle are supplied by LGB 
Here is the wiring for the QSI adapter to the Allelectronics cable ( I will look for part)which will fit the DCC interface on the Genisis: 
QSI Adapter All Electronics 10 pin connector 
Tk- blue 
M- green 
HL white 
GND Black(inside black 2nd location on connector) 
PWR Black(outside black 1st location on connector) 
RL Yellow 
M+ Gray 
TK+ Brown 
F2 Orange (not used for QSI) 
F1 Red (not used for QSI)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Would be interested in the part number and a picture Bill when you have the time.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my QSI install. I would post the pictures, But!!! Can't comprehend that yet. Would like to thank BillS for his help and info on parts. Used the All Electronics connector and it worked great.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...is%201.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...is%202.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...is%203.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...is%204.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...is%205.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...is%206.jpg

I didn't have a large enough speaker for the slot so used a plastic CD case and cut to fit in the area provided in the engine. Works fine until I can get a larger speaker built to fit. I think the slot is about 2.75 inches. The speaker I used was a 2 inch from Tonys Trains.

Will have to download the other pics from my camera.

Steve


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, Here are some inside pics and one of the connector. 
The part number is CON-2410 10 -pin connector w/ header 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...%20001.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...%20002.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...%20003.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sl...%20004.jpg


I forgot to take some before I put the body back on. Wanted to test it. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! 

So, the Genesis is "DCC ready" but did not come with DCC. 

I'll add that cable and the wiring to my site about hooking up to LGB. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Greg, 
You do not need to take this engine apart to install DCC. everything can be reached through the access port on top of the engine, even the speaker mount. The allelectronic part is about 4 dollars. Steve let me know if you find a better speaker. I used the same one but just screwed it to 2 of the posts


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

What's intresting about the Allelectronics connector is that it includes a 10 pin surface mount male plug that could be used to convert any decoder to an aristocraft plug an play compatable decoder.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

One more bit of useful information. When working on the engine remove the antenna above the cab. It comes off easily. It breaks easily also when the engine is placed upside down, even when placed on a foam pad. 
Steve


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
When the dummy plug is removed from the LGB board, in addition to the ten pins in a row, there is a row of three pins. What, if anything connects to the three pins adjacent to the ten pins when the QSI/Magnum is installed?
Thanks,
JimC


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Jim, 
Those 3 pins are listed as gnd F1 and decoder +. you do not need to connect anything to them to get the decoder to work as long as you wire the it to the 10 pin socket


----------

